# napoleon 1402 owners- fan question!



## APersonalMatter (Jan 16, 2012)

hey folks, i was curious when your fans start to run- after a couple of reloads, the fan was still toggling on and off even though the stovetop was at 650 for a bit. that should be hot enough to start the things, shouldnt it? could my sensor be off, or busted? it seems like there is a lot of usable heat not being blown by the fan...


----------



## momof2nutlings (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine starts up when the fire does, and doesn't quit until the fire goes out. You might want to check the sensor.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 16, 2012)

I used to have the Napoleon 1101.  I used to override the sensor and manually control the fan.  I think its in the Napoleon manual how to do this.  Its just operating the switch at a certain time. I would turn it off for reloads then turn it on when it reached the desired temp and just leave it on.  I do the same thing now with my Osburn.  As long as the insert is above say 300* I almost always have the fan on.  Hope that helps.


----------



## usner21 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the 1402 and my blowers come on when the stove top reaches 250* or so and shut off around the same temp.  My blowers run a good 5-6 hours or so during a good burn.  I shut them off manually on reload and let the stove get up to 600* or so and then turn them back on and let the stove cruise.  It seems like you may have some sort of an issue with the switch that activates your blowers.  If your stove top is at 300* plus your blowers should be running.


----------



## Joey (Jan 16, 2012)

usner21 said:
			
		

> I have the 1402 and my blowers come on when the stove top reaches 250* or so and shut off around the same temp.  My blowers run a good 5-6 hours or so during a good burn.  I shut them off manually on reload and let the stove get up to 600* or so and then turn them back on and let the stove cruise.  It seems like you may have some sort of an issue with the switch that activates your blowers.  If your stove top is at 300* plus your blowers should be running.




+1....you have a issue someplace,,,,possibly the sensor..check the wiring,,hopefully just something came loose.  if not...its a easy fix.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 16, 2012)

I've also read other forum posts about the sensor being bumped moving slightly so it may not be getting an accurate reading because its out of place.


----------



## APersonalMatter (Jan 16, 2012)

hmm.. i suspected this might be the case- thanks for the input, i'll have to take a looksie when the thing cools off. i suppose i'll have to clear out the ashes to get to the switch then? i'll have to look for the manual!


----------



## usner21 (Jan 16, 2012)

APersonalMatter said:
			
		

> hmm.. i suspected this might be the case- thanks for the input, i'll have to take a looksie when the thing cools off. i suppose i'll have to clear out the ashes to get to the switch then? i'll have to look for the manual!



I believe the switch is located on the right side behind the panel encasing the blower.  Shouldn't need to go inside the firebox at all.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2012)

Wire the fan to come on manually......better that way because you can control it, and you don't have to worry about a thermocouple going bad.......


----------



## APersonalMatter (Jan 21, 2012)

would the switch be visible through the grating on the right side blower, or am i looking at something else- im able to tinker with things, but need visuals! bwajaja to access the thermo-switchy thing, you think i might not have to remove the bricks inside to get to the blower assembly? the manual wasnt completely clear for a nincompoop like myself! its getting silly seeing still flaming logs and temps over 400 and not having the blower working...


----------



## HatCityIAFF (Jan 21, 2012)

I just took my the covering on the sides off last night because I herd a "pop" and the fans shut off at 500*.  Turns out the switch actually burned, 2 month old stove!!  Ordered a new one.  If you take the cover off the side by the switch, look up in the corner behind the fan, where the back meets the fire box, should be right there on top with two wires going to it.  Also, by fan wasn't even bolted to the stove, just sitting there


----------



## APersonalMatter (Jan 22, 2012)

ive got the cover off, im currently adjusting the thermal switch thing... heres a question- should i put the switch right against the bottom of the stovetop, or leave a bit of a space? if its right against the metal, is it going to burn up right away? thoughts?


----------



## Gr8fulDave (Dec 12, 2012)

Having similar issues to those posted here - new 1402; fan kicks on an off - never seems to run continuously - could anyone provide direction on the manual override --also any thoughts on the previous post, should the thermal switch be directly against the bottom of the stove top?

Many thanks from a new burner!


----------



## theodorefalcone (Jan 6, 2013)

Similar issue to me too: servicing the blower motors yesterday and decided to vacuum all the dust around the heat sensor for once.  Subsequently, the heat sensor would turn on and off every 5-10min regardless of how hot the stove got.  We've had this stove for 5years... even my wife knew immediately that something's not right.  Even more strange, every time I took the side panel off, the sensor seemed to work; but when I put the panel back in place, it would shut off within 5min.  So I decided to loosen the heat sensor bracket, pushed it into direct contact with the stove (it was about 1/16" off), and now seems to be working normally again.  But... it was always 1/16" off, as the paint marks on the bracket that holds the heat sensor show.  If it starts acting strangely again, I suspect I need to buy a new sensor.  Opinions appreciated.


----------



## sweitzzzz (Feb 18, 2018)

Bumping this old thread. I am having similar issues to those above. The blower will cycle on/off if the stove doesn't stay above 450 degrees. However the manual sucks on showing how exactly to get to the side panel off. Are the screws behind the stove somewhere?


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't have this insert but it looks like there is a pair of screws on each side that hold the panel in, then it slides out to the right or the left.


----------

